# كتب عن التحليل العددي



## romanticgirl (23 فبراير 2007)

مرحبا لكل اعضاء المنتدى ممكن كتب عن التحليل العددي ان امكن


----------



## softchem (23 فبراير 2007)

هنالك العديد من الكتب فى هذا المجال منها:
Numerical Methods Using MATLAB (3rd Edition
رابط التحميل
http://rapidshare.de/files/36433774/0132700425.rar
Applied Numerical Methods Using MATLAB

الرابطhttp://snipurl.com/nm2d

Numerical and Analytical Methods for Scientists and Engineers, Using Mathematica

http://rapidshare.com/files/8733866/Dublin.pdf


Computational Engineering - Introduction to Numerical Methods
http://rapidshare.de/files/32262302/MSchafer.rar.html


----------



## romanticgirl (25 فبراير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الكتب الرائعة واتمنى المزيد من التفوق


----------



## gama (4 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا ووفق الله


----------



## السلمابى (4 يوليو 2011)

1000 شكر وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حسين العنبكي (4 يوليو 2011)

نرجو ان يكون الرابط يعمل


----------

